# Directory of Churches in Essex



## Snapshot (Apr 29, 2011)

Apologies in advance if this is already common knowledge...

I found this site today, which list all the churches in Essex - including closed/old/abandoned etc. complete with photos, location maps and "locked status".

http://www.essexchurches.info/Index.asp

Thought it might be of interest.

Sorry if old info.


----------



## Edd Essex (May 16, 2011)

have often view this site as saved to bookmarks, handy site and still get updated,


----------



## Em_Ux (May 16, 2011)

Will take a look at that sometime.

Thanks for sharing


----------

